# Is this IBS or not?



## stool inspector (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know if I have IBS or not so I was wondering if you guys could help me. I am a 25 year old male and I have no other relevant medical history. I have been living a very sedentary lifestyle for the past 4 months or so. I currently have a problem with gas that is usually worse when I eat certain foods like broccoli, beans, potatoes or milk. Instead of just passing the gas it seems to get trapped, which makes a lot of intestinal noise and causes bloating sometimes. I usually have either 1 or 2 bowel movements a day, and usually it's just 1. I do not have any diarrhea or constipation but I have been inspecting my stool daily and I usually notice small black bits within my stool. I usually notice more if I've eaten any of the foods that are hard for me to digest. It does not look anything like black tarry stool so I assume it is undigested food particles. Milk seems to be the worst offender of my gas and I can't even tolerate lactose free milk. After I removed broccoli, beans, potatoes and milk from my diet and added probiotic yogurt I've had a lot less gas. However, if I eat veggies I still see small black pieces within my stool and I still have some gas which is worse at night. The gas also comes with intestinal noise but I don't have any pain just occasional bloating and sometimes it feels like there's too much acid in my lower abdomen. Does the absence of constipation and diarrhea rule out IBS?So in short, I'm having some gas, some bloating, intestinal noise and black bits in my stool after eating foods like veggies and milk. I don't have constipation, diarrhea or pain just abdominal discomfort on occassion due to bloating. This problem has been going on for about 2 months now and has gotten better after removing the offending food from my diet and taking probiotic yogurt, but I still have some small black bits in my stool and gas after eating lettuce, carrots and other veggies. The black bits concern me the most. Thank you for reading!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

We can't tell you if you have IBS or not over the internet. Have you gone to the Dr? If not, do so. They can check your stool or will let you know to get a stool test kit at the pharmacy. But be advised the "black bits" may just be particles of food.IBS involves the colon so usually there is either D or C.. so... Ask your Dr.Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic so you may want to use either peppermint tea or peppermint capsules or even strong Altoids to help with the gas and bloating.The foods you mention causing trouble... well, they give EVERYONE some gas. So not to worry. The probiotic yogurt probably is not strong enough. Too little of a probiotic. You may need an actual probiotic supplement like Align, Culturelle, Sustenex... etc And give it a decent trial time wise.Hope you feel better.


----------



## stool inspector (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for the advice!I am convinced that it is food related so I'm going to hold off on seeing the doctor for now because I'm going to be busy for the next 2 weeks. If it gets any worse I will certainly see the doctor ASAP. I find it unusual that I was able to digest beans, broccoli and onions just fine a few months ago but now I can't without having gas and bloating. I guess it could be related to the bacteria in my colon so I will try the stronger probiotics you mentioned.


----------



## stool inspector (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone else have tiny black bits within their stool when they eat something they can't digest well?Raw vegetables seem to be a problem for me but I don't understand why. A few months ago I was able to eat them without having much trouble...


----------



## stool inspector (Jan 15, 2012)

So after eliminating nearly all green vegetables from my diet and eating only carrots as a vegetable source the stool color is looking normal now but I still have the gas in the evenings and also in the morning now. The gas is usually accompanied by loud noise from my intestines. The noise is intermittent and I can hear it throughout the day but it's worse at night when I lie down to sleep. The gas is usually relieved after I have a bowel movement in the morning but it returns every night and that's when it's the worst. My bowel movements just aren't the same as they used to be neither in frequency nor consistency. For the past few days I have been going twice a day now rather than just once. Is it possible to have IBS-C or IBS-D without having the constipation or diarrhea? And how many bowel movements do you need to have to be classified as IBS-D or IBS-C? Again, I don't really have pain but I do have discomfort from gas and bloating. Do most people with IBS have pain? Also, throughout the day I feel like I have trapped gas, is this common? I spend most of my day sitting in chair, do you guys think this contributes to my symptoms? I'm afraid that the doctor will just blow me off because my symptoms aren't severe. I've ordered Align and I'm very hopeful that it will help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is it possible to have IBS-C or IBS-D without having the constipation or diarrhea?


Not really.


> And how many bowel movements do you need to have to be classified as IBS-D or IBS-C?


Hon it isn't a matter of how MANY... Have you seen our Symptoms info page?Look here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/symptoms


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

You can have food sensitivities and intolerance without developing IBS. The most common symptoms are gas and discomfort, inconsistent stools. The most common offenders are Dairy and gluten. You should try eliminating them for two weeks, then have a serving of each three days apart and see what happens. Since you also mentioned foods on the FODMAP list, check the 'Diet' section for the FODMAP foods list and test some of those the same way.


----------



## stool inspector (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you! I will look into both the FODMAP and the symptoms chart.


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

You really need to see a doctor and get tested for different things.My gastrointestinal problems started with being really gassy then just got worse. I ended up having chronic Giardia so it wasn't going to get better for me. There are some nasty things out there that your body can't kill and will need treatment for. Don't $$$$$$ around with this.


----------



## stool inspector (Jan 15, 2012)

So I just took one capsule of Align this morning and my gas has been nearly eliminated, I hardly hear the intestinal noise anymore and I feel so much better. I just want to thank you guys for helping me!







I am assuming my intestinal bacteria were out of whack or something but I am still going to go to the doctor's in a week or two. I will continue taking the Align as well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> So I just took one capsule of Align this morning and my gas has been nearly eliminated, I hardly hear the intestinal noise anymore and I feel so much better.


WOW! Awesome news!!! May your success continue!


----------

